# drop shot rod length and action??



## FIREFOX (Nov 17, 2009)

i am gonna try an order a new drop shot rod in the next few weeks and need a little help deciding whats gonna work best for me. which is better...6'8" or 7". and what action is best; medium, medium light, medium heavy. and what tip response do you prefer; moderate fast, fast or extra fast. thanks again


----------



## pbmang (Nov 18, 2009)

It really depends on which style of drop shot you plan on fishing.  I've got two rods that I use 95% of the time to cover my drop shotting.  One is the Loomis drop shot rod and the other is the Loomis shakey head rod.  

When I am fishing light line (6lb) and using a smaller hook (usually a #2) I will use the actual drop shot rod.  It is 6'10" extra fast action and a light power.  It is ideal for the light line and the tip has a lot of action/give so that the smaller hooks stay hooked up better.  Whenever I fish a drop shot with this rod, I will nose hook or wacky rig whatever bait I am using.  This means the hook point will be exposed, and there really isn't much force required to set the hook in the fishes mouth.

If I am fishing what I like to call the "Man Shot" I will step up to the shaky head rod for a little more hook setting power.  This rig I will fish bigger worms (like a trick worm) and hook it weedless on a 2/0 or 3/0 straight shanked hook.  Also I will fish it with heavier line (8 - 10).  This is a great rig for bigger fish and heavier cover.  Since the hook is buried inside the worm, it will require you to set the hook, and on a long cast, you will need a fair amount of power.  That rod is also a 6'10" rod with extra fast action.  The power on it is a medium, so it's still not a very heavy duty rod, it does get the job done with the thin wire hooks.

Also, keep in mind that I cast the drop shot 95% of the time.  If I was vertically fishing it, then I would probably gravitate toward a shorter rod.  The only thing I wish was different about the rods I currently have is the length.  If I am fishing deep, I would like to have a bit more rod to help set the hook, but for fishing down the bank or around structure, they work very well.

So, to answer your question, it really depends on what style of drop shot you plan on fishing.  If you are more of the finesse, tiny fluke and open hooks, I would go with a light action rod.  If you want to do more of the weedless rig, I would go with a medium.  If you want one that will work good enough for both, I would go medium light, and an extra fast action.

As far as rod brands, it really depends on what you are looking to spend.  I have used (and liked) the Powell rods and well as the Shimano Crucials and think they both make great drop shot rods.  I love my Loomis rods, but then again, I am a bit biased towards them.


----------



## FIREFOX (Nov 18, 2009)

thats the kind of answer i was looking for. im fairly new to the drop shot and you helped tremendously. that got all my quetions answered. thanks again


----------



## pbmang (Nov 18, 2009)

Sure thing, if you are ever around Allatoona, I'd be more than happy to take you out and give you some pointers!


----------



## FIREFOX (Nov 19, 2009)

that sounds good, i need to learn it and goin with some one who knows it well would most cerainly be an advantage. it may be a while, the boats being redone from bottom to top, new decks, carpet, paint the whole nine yards but i'll have to take you up on the offer just as soon as she's back in the water


----------



## pbmang (Nov 19, 2009)

That sounds good.  We are just now getting into prime drop shotting time.  Just let me know!


----------



## Triton Mike (Nov 20, 2009)

Blake, To be more specific for the Powell rod line the 1 power 681 or 701 is best for the smaller baits (finesse).  For bigger stuff prolly the 2 or 3 power depending on how much bigger you go. 

Dropshot rod lenght varies.  I never cast a dropshot I do all my catching by pitching (a few advantages).  Technically a longer rod will pitch/cast farther but I am not so far away from my target that a 6ft8 rod wouldn't fit the bill.  Technically a longer rod will give you more control over the fish but when you are using a 1 power and 4lb test you do what the fish tells you to do.  The bigger power version might be a little more apt to use a longer rod.  So essentially it's all a matter of personal preference.   Dropshot is alot of fun and is one of my favorites along with my other one that I talked about last week  


Mike


----------



## FIREFOX (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks again to all for the help. its nice to have powells specific model numbers aling with the power numbers that go along with. i guess its about time to pick one and head to the water.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 22, 2009)

I guess I am different from others....

I like to dropshot with my electronics so therefore I like a shorter rod length that stays "closer" to my graph presentation. In another words I like to stand at my natural location in my boat hold the rod out and it drop as close to my trolling motor as possible. It seems to get on target quicker when going down and viewing the screen. 6&1/2' is plenty for my situation...


----------



## littlejon (May 26, 2018)

Hunter Haven said:


> I guess I am different from others....
> 
> I like to dropshot with my electronics so therefore I like a shorter rod length that stays "closer" to my graph presentation. In another words I like to stand at my natural location in my boat hold the rod out and it drop as close to my trolling motor as possible. It seems to get on target quicker when going down and viewing the screen. 6&1/2' is plenty for my situation...



This is me, I have been using a 6'3" for the past year. I don't know who else uses one this small and I'm not a small fellow by any means. I bought one last year at 7' and it just felt to heavy and seemed I was always too far from my  electronics. I also feel more with the lighter smaller rod but  now in the market for a new one. For vertical drop shot (no casting) what size do you use?


----------



## 1996stratos (May 27, 2018)

*Drop Shot*

I use the 7ft 2in shimano cumara dropshot rod. It is medium power extra fast tip. For me this is the perfect dropshot rod. The last few years I have trended toward longer rods. I like fishing clear deep water and long casts and hooksetting power in deep water are at the top of the list. I have found that the longer rod is actually very versatile. Our last club tournament was on lake Chickamauga and on the first practice day my favorite shaky head rod got damaged. I was not drop shotting any so I used the dropshot rod the remainder of the tournament to skip senkos under boat docks on a 3/16 shaky head. Once I got in tune with it the extra length actually allowed me to get a little more power behind my skip cast than my normal 6ft 8 in shaky head rod. You can really use whatever you want but I think one important thing is to stay with light line 8 lb and under and learn to use braid with a fluorocarbon leader. The roboworms cant be beat. Light wire hooks. If your dropping in 30 ft of water 3/8 ounce weight is perfect. Dropshotting is very addicting. If you get good electronics and learn to find fish with them you can pretty much call your shot lots of times. 90% of the time I am dropping vertically. I always want my transducer tilted just slightly ahead.


----------



## Lanier Jim (May 28, 2018)

I use the Okuma EVX #EVX-S-711Mb with 6#-7# Sunline FC Sniper flourocarbon except in winter when I'm dropping in 45'-55' of water.  I go to a a braid/flouro combo them.  I use Sufix Nano braid in 10# with the same size flouro leader.  I do make the leader around 12' - 20' long and use the Alberto knot to connect them.  If I see fish suspended on top of brush/trees or up in the water column for some reason, I go to a long leader...if on the bottom - I'll use either one.  Science says a fishes eyesight is 8x better in water than a humans...so if we can see 10', they can see 80'.  So I think they can see braid.  Ever had a fish suspended and chase your bait then turn away?  I think they see the briad.  Might just be an LJism - but it works for me.

Reel - I love the Okuma RTX 30-S and the old Pflueger President 6930.  Both have very nice drag systems and can handle big fish.  

Just my 2 cents -   LJ


----------



## hipster dufus (May 29, 2018)

help me with this.do u cast a dropshot? i was under the impression that u dropped it in deeper water over humps and brushpiles, then just jigged it up and down. can i get someone to explain the technique. thanks


----------



## Bigmonk96 (May 29, 2018)

I use a 6 1/2 -- 6'10" Shimano Crucial,medium action,extra fast tip  ( old rods made in Japan with full cork* ) -- I fish the deeper banks / points and just cast to the bank -- working the bait back to the boat,along the bottom with a shakey motion of the rod tip -- pause ever so often and let the worms action do it's thing -- most of the time I use a Zoom U-Tail on a 1/8 or 1/4oz. jig head ( I like the jigs with a barb,rather than the springs ) -- catch a lot of fish with this set up** Good Luck,Monk


----------



## TroyBoy30 (May 29, 2018)

a have an fx custom rod based on a fuji blank with full carbon fiber.  it's a 7'3 fast action and paired with a shimano exsence c3000mhg.  6 pound seaguar tatsu, a tiny #4 vmc spinshot hook and a 1/2 oz teardrop tungsten weight.  I also use a 12-16 inch leader and nose hook the bait 100% of the time with a roboworm or a spotsticker hand poured worm.  I will pitch to brush piles as well as drop once on top of them.  then you simply hold it still or shake the slack line depending on what the fish want.


----------



## Lanier Jim (May 29, 2018)

hipster dufus said:


> help me with this.do u cast a dropshot? i was under the impression that u dropped it in deeper water over humps and brushpiles, then just jigged it up and down. can i get someone to explain the technique. thanks



If you're asking me - I fish vertical most of the time but in fall and spring, I will go down to a 3/16 or 1/4 weight...or take my wire cutters and cut down my cylinder shaped 3/8 weight and cast up shallow or in fall, on shallower points or flats....pole markers, etc.   

When casting - I normally go to a longer tag end...about 20".  This is just my set ups - I'm sure others have their own ways and set ups.   Hope this helps -   LJ


----------



## littlejon (May 29, 2018)

1996stratos said:


> I use the 7ft 2in shimano cumara dropshot rod. It is medium power extra fast tip. For me this is the perfect dropshot rod. The last few years I have trended toward longer rods. I like fishing clear deep water and long casts and hooksetting power in deep water are at the top of the list. I have found that the longer rod is actually very versatile. Our last club tournament was on lake Chickamauga and on the first practice day my favorite shaky head rod got damaged. I was not drop shotting any so I used the dropshot rod the remainder of the tournament to skip senkos under boat docks on a 3/16 shaky head. Once I got in tune with it the extra length actually allowed me to get a little more power behind my skip cast than my normal 6ft 8 in shaky head rod. You can really use whatever you want but I think one important thing is to stay with light line 8 lb and under and learn to use braid with a fluorocarbon leader. The roboworms cant be beat. Light wire hooks. If your dropping in 30 ft of water 3/8 ounce weight is perfect. Dropshotting is very addicting. If you get good electronics and learn to find fish with them you can pretty much call your shot lots of times. 90% of the time I am dropping vertically. I always want my transducer tilted just slightly ahead.



Thanks, I have other rods dedicated for SH. Really just looking for a new DS rod - one for 30-50 ft in clear water. I love the robo worms and finding catching fish isn't a big problem. Tilting the transducer is interesting and I will defiantly play with that, thanks.


----------



## littlejon (May 29, 2018)

Lanier Jim said:


> I use the Okuma EVX #EVX-S-711Mb with 6#-7# Sunline FC Sniper flourocarbon except in winter when I'm dropping in 45'-55' of water.  I go to a a braid/flouro combo them.  I use Sufix Nano braid in 10# with the same size flouro leader.  I do make the leader around 12' - 20' long and use the Alberto knot to connect them.  If I see fish suspended on top of brush/trees or up in the water column for some reason, I go to a long leader...if on the bottom - I'll use either one.  Science says a fishes eyesight is 8x better in water than a humans...so if we can see 10', they can see 80'.  So I think they can see braid.  Ever had a fish suspended and chase your bait then turn away?  I think they see the briad.  Might just be an LJism - but it works for me.
> 
> Reel - I love the Okuma RTX 30-S and the old Pflueger President 6930.  Both have very nice drag systems and can handle big fish.
> 
> Just my 2 cents -   LJ



I have a EVX I use for swim baits and really like it. I'm looking for a rod around 6'10' medium or medium light with a fast or extra fast tip. What do you think? Little concerned that a ML might not have enough backbone hanging one of those football 40 ft down. Love the Sunline fl and use it regularly! Their eyes might be 8x better but their brains are 80 times smaller I think that evens out the playing field. If braid would stop a bite from happening then why wouldn't treble hooks hanging off a plug not stop a bite?  They are more visible then braid line. I have had many, many spots chase my bait and turn away while using FC and mono. I always they looked up and seen  me


----------



## littlejon (May 29, 2018)

TroyBoy30 said:


> a have an fx custom rod based on a fuji blank with full carbon fiber.  it's a 7'3 fast action and paired with a shimano exsence c3000mhg.  6 pound seaguar tatsu, a tiny #4 vmc spinshot hook and a 1/2 oz teardrop tungsten weight.  I also use a 12-16 inch leader and nose hook the bait 100% of the time with a roboworm or a spotsticker hand poured worm.  I will pitch to brush piles as well as drop once on top of them.  then you simply hold it still or shake the slack line depending on what the fish want.



Good looking rods! Are they a M or MH?


----------



## littlejon (May 29, 2018)

hipster dufus said:


> help me with this.do u cast a dropshot? i was under the impression that u dropped it in deeper water over humps and brushpiles, then just jigged it up and down. can i get someone to explain the technique. thanks



You can do it either way. That's the great thing about fishing IMO. Trying different methods and experimenting. Finding one's own technique. Personally, if I'm casting its a SH, not a DS. That's just me.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (May 30, 2018)

littlejon said:


> Good looking rods! Are they a M or MH?



its a medium light


----------



## reelman19 (May 30, 2018)

Troy Boy you got a lot more money than me!!!!!!!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (May 31, 2018)

i went all out on that setup as we drop a lot on lanier.  it's my fav combo for sure


----------

